# timeslip



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Jason K
1994 SE
Firebird Raceway, AZ

R/T:.728
60':2.373
1/4:15.6 @ 88.xMPH









not bad i guess... this is before the pulley and flywheel... and also with 17's. mad wheelspin plagued me the whole night.


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

Sweet! What were you up against? Only 1 run? Or only 1 slip you wanna post?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i dont remember who it was... i had like 10 races that night alone. i won 8 of 10... this ones the "best" one.


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

A likely story...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hey, at least i lost to an evo VIII and a spec v with nos... with nos he still only got me by half a car length... was a good nite too, missed a shift against a gt probe, put it BACK in gear and caught him at the light for a 16.3 to his 16.6... sucks to be him...


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

You lost to a Mustyoubeatme Lancer? Did he have NOS, too?

I can't believe someone actually took a Probe to the track! LOL! Did he get lost in the parking lot?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no, the new evo's are turbos... dude ran a 13.6 against me...


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

OOOHHHHH! Okay then, I guess it's an acceptable failure!

So that must have been what the guy on the Corvette forum was talkin' about when he tried to "threaten" those dudes with his Lancer!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lol


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

Hmmm...so it this where the thread dies? Not really sure how to respond to that last one...

Guess we'll just have to hijack another one!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lets just say that the next run wont be so bad... got some tricks up my sleeve for the next time i run.


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

Like NOS? I personally think that's cheating but that's just me... Care to let me in on it?

Besides, 8/10 kills is NOT bad! I haven't had the balls to take it ot the track, yet! Well, right now she's not ready but, I guess I'm just afraid to lose...never really have on the "street" though! Oops, did I just say that?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

nos is cheating. when the bottle is empty. you have nothing. i agree.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

8 out of 10 thats nice hope you beat the sh*t out of that v spec
....by the way whats the fastest an altima has ever run.......
i heard "11.'s" i have only seen on alty. that is runing the 13's


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the fastest i know of so far is one on the other site i frequent that ran 13.1-.2 with nos and a couple n/a guys in the 14's and also some 3rd gens in the 13's. some of the turbo guys claim to be in the 12's and one says hes in the elevens... i posted the fastest i know of in the turbo forum of this site. i should be in the 13's in time for the IDRC in october.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

Lookin good , my 93 SE 5spd. ran 15.7's with just an intake, lowered on 205-50-16 A520's , runnin 2.3 60 fts. .... Now I am running 14.2's @ 95 ...Hopefully I will be breakin in the 13's All Motor soon ....


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ah huh... bs.  not with that "truck motor"....


----------

